# Kudos To Motor Trend For A Change



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

In the January, 2006 issue, there is an article about the 2006 Pontiac G6 GTP (in the "newcomers" section).

Within the article, MT states "....and the 400-horsepower GTO remains a Motor Trend favorite."

Maybe they're trying to redeem themselves for giving the nod to the Dodge Charger SRT8 over the GTO in the earlier issue! :cheers


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

The charger is not a muscle car. IMO the GTO is way better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

the charger is a family car with some muscle. the gto is a purebred muscle car.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Mean Goat said:


> Within the article, MT states "....and the 400-horsepower GTO remains a Motor Trend favorite."


Unfortunately, I think they meant their favorite Pontiac.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

then that could be deemed bias.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Disregard. I misread the quote.


----------

